

The next wave of ecommerce is decentralized - katherinehague
http://blog.shoplocket.com/2012/04/12/the-next-wave-of-ecommerce-is-decentralized/

======
krmmalik
but eBay _is_ a de-centralized model, that's why it worked, no? Or am i
missing something? I love the idea that the product can be embedded anywhere,
and that's certainly going to help, but i'm not sure specifically if that
helps me enough regards finding the right exposure for my product? What if my
online presence is limited?

Also, i noticed there was no option to embed in an email? Or would i not even
need that?

~~~
katherinehague
By decentralized I'm referring not to marketplaces, but the idea that products
can be shared and put up for sale anywhere. Its about not always needing to go
to a central url, whether that be a marketplace (ebay) or a storefront. Its
the idea that you want to put your product in front of the people that matter,
and make it easy for others to do the same. If your online presence is very
limited you'll face a lot of the same challenges of anyone starting a store on
another platform like magento, or Bigcommerce, but you'll have the advantage
of being able to share your product easily...not to mention try it out without
spending time and money.

There isn't an embed in email option yet. You could easily share a link via,
but at this point we haven't built out a system for exporting the image
version of your product widget into an email, seeing as our iFrames of course
wouldn't work for emails.

Hope this helps, would love to hear more of your feedback!

~~~
krmmalik
It's a interesting concept. I do see your reasoning behind this. What has your
adoption rate been like so far?

I'm thinking about people who struggle with eBay accounts or worry about
having to deal with something like Magento. As a user experience, it would
make life much easier for them, but what if they have a limited online
presence? If they dont have many FB friends or twitter followers, will it not
limit their exposure? and if so, how could they increase their exposure?

I know a few sellers who love amazon and eBay because of the amount of eyes it
puts their products infront of. How does your product solve that problem?

I'd love to hear back from you.

